# Trees



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

As a child I would sit high up in the big fir tree where I lived. It was my thinking spot on warm summer days. Trees are amazingly beautiful beings. 

Even though they are quiet and live their lives in a slow tempo, surprisingly they are also very powerful as David Attenborough demonstrates here:


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

Yes, yes and yes, trees are great. They are so majestic. I'm hella into nature/universe in general though. Every time I'm going back from the city, I have a 10 minute walk from the train station to my house. I always find myself staring skyward as I walk. If it's dark I look at the sky, if it's still a bright day, I look at the trees. Hmm sorry I would love to say why I love trees but I can't decide what to start with, haha! They live so long and they grow big. They're like some of the most majestic manifestations of the universe.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

i think trees are in every piece of art i have ever done.


----------



## Kaspara (Apr 2, 2015)

I, too have a predilection for the aboreal in my art. Draw or paint them much of the time. Trees and humanity go waaaay back, it would seem...


--Kas


----------

